
Google Tried to Prove Managers Don't Matter, Learned 10 Traits of the Best Ones - jaden
https://www.inc.com/scott-mautz/google-tried-to-prove-managers-dont-matter-instead-they-discovered-10-traits-of-very-best-ones.html
======
nefitty
Google has made some resources available for managers and managers of managers
here:
[https://rework.withgoogle.com/subjects/managers/](https://rework.withgoogle.com/subjects/managers/)

I found this helpful. There aren't many easily discoverable resources where
effective management techniques are distilled. I'm writing a guide on coaching
for my company and not only are there mountains of information all over the
place, a whole lot of it is bullshit.

------
t4ko
The article looks very generic except for : "In Google's case, they want
managers having key technical skills (like coding, etc.) so they can share
"been there done that" experience."

I believe lacking technical skills is what causes many to perceive managers as
useless. Managers have a lot of power over the teams they manage and
experienced workers may see a lack of technical skill as not being qualified
to hold this power.

------
ArcMex
I quit because my former supervisor does not even know what git or ssh are. We
are a very technical/IT company. There's no excuse to be ignorant of such
things. I made the decisions that fellow team members went with on several
occasions. The supervisor sat on their laptop playing chess on Facebook. I am
not even joking. When you have people at the same horizontal hierarchical
level as you coming to you straight instead of our supervisor, it says a lot.
I figured the company doesn't want to bump my pay for doing my supervisor's
job so I will leave first chance I get. I did and I feel lighter. Maybe I lost
weight.

So I agree, a manager needs some "been there done that" experience.

------
highprofittrade
Every engineer has probably thought at some point in their career what's the
point of the manager? Managers are basically extensions and the eyes and ears
of upper management which doesn't scale very well... they are there to
communicate the vision and pass the word, ensure work is delivered
consistently, employees are happy or have just about enough incentive to
stay...some may go above and beyond into coaching their reports if they care
but sinply it's all about making sure the team doesn't fuck up and looks good
to the boss...

